# Typical Monthly costs Pattaya



## Excaljeff

Moving with my Thai wife to Pattaya post covid lock-down, what are typical monthly expenses after rent payments, to be expected, also expenses for car insurance and other hidden surprises.


----------



## ElRey2020

You might look at Cost of Living in Pattaya


----------



## Excaljeff

ElRey2020 said:


> You might look at Cost of Living in Pattaya


That was very helpful, Thanks.
I'm sure the figures are much higher now , especially rents.


----------



## ElRey2020

You can see rents at Property for Rent in Pattaya, Chonburi | Thailand-Property


----------

